# Hiking Photos Plus Best Of Breed Today-First GCH points



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mystic went Best Of Breed today in West Springfield MA over some top specials at only 15 months old, and those were his first GCH points. I am really pleased, bc he is such a youngster. We are staying in Sturbridge MA, and so the other dogs got to hike West Thompson Dam. Mystic is going to be happy on Sunday, when he can once again be a mud dog.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay!! Congratulations to both of you


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's wonderful, congratulations!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Good for you! Tough competition!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yay! That's wonderful Jill!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats you guys!


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Congratulations! That is so wonderful! It sounds like he is going to be a big star!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Congratulations! Do you handle him yourself? I was watching some Westminster videos yesterday and handling is really quite an art and very different from how I work with my dogs normally...I'm particularly impressed with handlers who can juggle a treat with their left hands to keep the dog's interest!

Enjoy mud time! You've earned it.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations, very happy for you and Mystic!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations Mystic and Jill!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Today is a judge who normally doesnt like my style of golden, and I respect that. I probably wouldn't have entered, but we are here and why not support the club. I expect today the gorgeous Samantha - BISS GCH Pebwin's Hocus Pocus SDHFwill do the winning. I got to have her over to my house to take some photos for her owners, and wow she is just as lovely close up and on her downtime. I would be pleased to see her win the National, even. There is such hot competition here, that I am glad to even just have one winning day of the five. I was actually very shocked to beat Keystone, as he is in phenomenal coat and really mature. I think Mystic will be at his best in about 2 years- when he is three. I want to just sprinkle in his show days until he is two, just to keep his head in the game, and so he continues to think shows are grand fun. Very pleased with my puppy.. .


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Before the show each day, the other dogs get to go for a big hike at the field training grounds called West Thompson Dam. I think Copley and Lush are so thrilled not to be showing so they can get as wet as they want:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Samantha is my girl Lucy's 1/2 aunt (same dam). Lucy's mom is Pebwin Go Getter, she is the middle dog in the photo below. Lucy's mom was very slow in maturing, as has been Lucy, as it seems Samantha is too. Was Art or Berna showing Samantha? Quite a show with so many great dogs in one place at one time.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Samantha BOB today and Mystic nice select


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Great photos and hope you had fun!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Mystic!

Wonderful pictures, beautiful area.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Go Mystic! He is such an amazing dog.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Fantastic photos and well done at both shows.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Alaska7133 said:


> Was Art or Berna showing Samantha? Quite a show with so many great dogs in one place at one time.


Berna has Samantha, and they look awesome.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Will you have any dogs in the ring at golden national this year?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Today goldens showed at 9 am, so we did a huge walk after with 14 goldens, and it was so much fun bc everyone could roll in the grass and splash in the stream. Mystic was so happy to be out playing. He showed great this weekend for a young one, and came away with 6 of his first GCH points and a major, so I am proud of him. 

Sharing a crate for a sec with a friend's veteran


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Alaska7133 said:


> Will you have any dogs in the ring at golden national this year?


Not this year- maybe next? Are you going?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm planning on going. Probably do gun dog sweeps and volunteer at field trials. Several Alaskans are going for conformation. Let me know if you change your mind, I'd love to meet your dogs.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am wistful about going. Asheville is on my list of places I want to visit, but we are getting a new puppy, Mystic isnt old enough, Lush is out of coat. . . and the Lush pups will be a teensy bit shy of 6 months. We are a year or two away from going, but we would like to go as a big crew the next year and maybe rent a house instead of stay in a hotel. I would like for Mystic to represent his mom in the Brood Bitches class- not sure if that storyline will unfold, but it is something that would mean lots to me. One thing I look forward to also is the chance to walk Lush with her brother Cody in the Parade of Champions. Technically, Tally can walk too bc we have our RAE, but I am getting him ready to show in veterans this year. I know it is unlikely I can finish Tally myself as a veteran, but it just is meaningful to me to be with him and try. 

It would be fun to meet you, and your dogs.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Noreaster said:


> Congratulations! Do you handle him yourself? I was watching some Westminster videos yesterday and handling is really quite an art and very different from how I work with my dogs normally...I'm particularly impressed with handlers who can juggle a treat with their left hands to keep the dog's interest!
> 
> Enjoy mud time! You've earned it.


I handled him myself twice and lost, the handler, who has such expert gentle hands on a dog and has spent forty years honing the craft. . . 6 GCH points. I do not believe it is politics bc so many big guns are in the rings, but it is a craft.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mystic ended up with 8 GCH points and 2 GCH majors for the weekend. He exceeded my hopes, and showed so well against the big kids. It is an honor to go BOS to Samantha, lol, and in no world do I think a 15 month old should beat her. I spent a few hours talking to Samantha's breeder last night, about pedigrees and about how to wisely manage stud dogs . In goldens we are lucky that so many experienced people will take time to share their vast experience and act as teachers for the next generations of breeders.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Berna has been doing this a long time. Her boy Derby is the father of Kirby. Berna has an amazing amount of impact on what goldens look like today. I would like to meet Berna one of these days. You are fortunate to meet her. It is interesting that she still shows dogs.


----------

